# The birds and the bees...



## arcatamarcia (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a small suburban back yard garden that includes two bee hives newly this year. I notice that I have attracted a pair of violet green swallows. They're beautiful and I love having them around; but they're eating my bees, I just know it.

My question is about bird feeders. I want to attract some seed-eating birds without attracting more bee-eating birds. I'm thinking niger seed would be okay since I only ever see finches there. What do you think?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

A couple companies sell "gourmet" bird seed to attract specific birds. If you have a wildlife friendly yard, as you seem to, birds will visit for more than food. Your choice of plants provide food and shelter or protection from predators. Insect eating birds are just one small group of predators. Your two bee hives will survive feeding a few birds.


----------

